# Major Milestone for Toli chasing Deer



## Robbin (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally got rock solid voice control over Toli chasing deer.  5 Deer in single file broke cover and trotted across a small clearing in front of Toli and I at about 40 yards.  Toli was standing at attention, eyes glued to the deer.  All I said was “Stay” when the first one broke cover, and followed up with “Easy Boy” as more came across.  He was an oak, never took a step.  As we continued and crossed the path where the deer ran.  He smelled the trail, Faced down the trail they ran, then continued on, just like he was suppose to….


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2014)

YAY! Great job Robbin!


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 19, 2014)

Robbin said:


> Finally got rock solid voice control over Toli chasing deer.  5 Deer in single file broke cover and trotted across a small clearing in front of Toli and I at about 40 yards.  Toli was standing at attention, eyes glued to the deer.  All I said was “Stay” when the first one broke cover, and followed up with “Easy Boy” as more came across.  He was an oak, never took a step.  As we continued and crossed the path where the deer ran.  He smelled the trail, Faced down the trail they ran, then continued on, just like he was suppose to….


Good timing...good "catch".


----------

